# Lymph Node Swelling



## caligirlinpa (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi everyone. My female 3 year old maltese looks likr she was bit by something on her lymph nodes. We took her to the vet and she had a biopsy done and it is an infection. She is being given antibiotics but why am I still on edge. Is she really going to be okay? I was told there were no abnormal cells found but I am still worried. Has anyone else had this happen...any tips? I am just a scared mom


----------



## caligirlinpa (Oct 14, 2008)

Sorry for the typos...I am using a touchscreen.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I would give the antibiotics a few days to work before worrying too much. It sounds to me as though it's just an infection. It's okay to worry, though, these are our babies!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Which lymph nodes? All of them? The ones under her neck? When you say biopsy do you mean they stick a needle attached to a syringe and looked at a cytology? Or did they sedate her and take a chunk of the lymph node?


----------



## caligirlinpa (Oct 14, 2008)

The lymph node under her neck. It is just one side. She appeared to have a bite there. We noticed it too late for them to be able to tell what got her. We didn't notice until the lump appeared and we seen the scab. They did a syringe test not taking a chunk. The doc said once a lymph node en,arged it probably won't go back to normal size. She was on antibiotic a few weeks ago and it went down but came back but she was throwing a lot of it up. They switched her to this and fingers crossed, she is keeping it down.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I am so sorry your baby is feeling punk and I KNOW you're worried about her. Wait to find out what the tests say before you worry anymore....it is unlikely to even be necessary (worrying, I mean). You were cautious and took her in the second you noticed an issue, got her treatment, and are following dr's orders.....so you did everything right. Just administer TLC and wait for more results which we all hope are no problemo. Keep us in the loop and hang in there.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Ok. So the next step would be to have a biopsy taken. What you describe was a fine needle aspirate for cytology. It is a tiny sampling of the cells in the area. It is not always an accurate picture of what is going on. Unless she is super-duper tolerant, they'll want to sedate her a touch and use a biopsy device to take a small chunk. She'll probably have a suture or two. This chunk gets sent off to an outside lab and takes 3-5 days for results. This will give you a better diagnosis. In addition, I would request a CBC and chemistry panel be done just to be sure nothing else is going on. Its odd that it partially resolved and came back.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Not to scare you but this was my experience:
We adopted a maltese/bischon mix & when we got him he had a swollen lymph node on the L side under his jaw---it stayed regardless of what we did. He developed w/in a year a mouth tumor which we removed & had biopsed---BTW all of his tests were normal. The vet was certain it would be nothing but it came back as a very aggressive cancer. Within a short time it regrew even larger & in the end he had to be put down because of it. 
I would look for a 2nd opinion (& biopsy) as JMM suggested above. It is probably NOTHING---but better safe than sorry. 
I will pray for only good results whatever you do. Hugs.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry that your baby isn't feeling well!

I agree with the others on getting a core biopsy and more bloodwork done. Better to be on the safe side.

I'll say some prayers that everything works out ok for her.


----------

